# Which oil for tranny?



## Luke&I (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi there!

The transmission is very low on oil. There is oil dripping frem the pto lever. Dont know if it is the same oil as that in the transmission. The oil dripping out is dark brown but clear.
In the manual it says hy tran oil. A dealer told my to just put 80w90 any brand in it as it may make it leak less when cold. Not sure if he knew anything about my old tractor. IH McCormick 624.

What would you put in it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been trying to find some Hy-tran for my Case. Cheapest I can get is a 5 hour round trip! I talked to a Case Industrial dealer that used to carry Hy-Tran and the service guy told me they use Duratran THF made by Petrocanada. There is a dealer just across the border in Tarp, Germany and another in Tune, just west of Copenhagen. I'm still trying to determine if I'm going the route or not.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It really depends on which tranny was used in that model. TD shows two different ones were offered. 

TractorData.com International Harvester 624 tractor transmission information 

Anything using the PowerShift version can use J20C, IH Hy-Tran or Mopar ATF+4. The 80W90 would be too thick for the application. 

In the USA, we can get this really easy.
Traveller Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic Fluid, 2 gal., 591568 at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Luke&I (Jul 31, 2021)

Mine is without powershift.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Luke&I said:


> Mine is without powershift.


Hey Luke,
I think that Duratrans is ok for the industrial section of Case, loaders and graders for example. Not sure you should mix Hy-trans, Hy-trans Ultra or Hy-trans Ultraction with the Duratrans.... I've decided against it.


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Be careful ,Don’t put 80/90 gl4/5 in any transmission that has bronze bushings, thrust bearings, or gears ,the high sulphur in oil attacks the bronze. 
i use chevron 1000 for hytran substitute. Not driving 2 hours to case/ih for hyTran.


----------

